# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  JOUVENCE - chiot femelle, taille moyenne, né en septembre 2016 - REMEMBER ME

## marybee

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* JOUVENCE
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 6 ans 4 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge étranger








Contact


*E-mail :* bbgo@free.fr





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 250 




 


Sexe : femelle
Âge : estimation septembre 2016
Race : croisée
Taille : moyenne

Date d'arrivée au refuge: avril 2017

Stérilisée : juillet 2017
Vaccinée : oui
Pucée : oui

Ententes : ok chiens

Caractère: Jouvence fait partie des 3 chiots cachés sous le tas de bois au refuge. Elle est craintive, mais ose sortir en notre présence.

Histoire : Il s'agit d'un chiot ramené par un monsieur à la clinique de Lucian, qui errait sur la route. Le monsieur avait dit à Lucian "Je vous paie la première vaccination mais svp prenez le au refuge, je ne veux pas qu'il se fasse écraser".

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## momo

Personne pour cette petite puce toute mignonne...

----------


## bab

Jouvence a eu 1 an en septembre. Toujours en refuge en Roumanie  ::

----------


## France34

JOUVENCE a-t-elle trouvé SA famille ?

----------


## momo

JOUVENCE est toujours en attente de SA famille...ne l oubliez pas svp.
MERCI.

----------


## sfsf

Les dernières photos ( de cet été ) de Jouvence, au refuge sont magnifiques... c’est elle, qui est splendide !!

elle a évolué légèrement, mais irait plus vite entourée de SA famille.

----------


## France34

JOUVENCE toujours au refuge ?

----------


## momo

Malheureusement oui,JOUVENCE est toujours au refuge....personne ne s interresse à cette petite puce!!!!

Bientot 2 ans qu elle attend....

----------


## France34

J'espère que 2019 apportera une bonne famille adoptive à JOUVENCE  !

----------


## France34

Vite, un bon foyer pour JOUVENCE !

----------


## France34

Qui va s'intéresser enfin à la gentille JOUVENCE ?

----------


## France34

Qui va donner une bonne famille adoptive à la gentille JOUVENCE ?

----------


## France34

Quelqu'un pour faire vite sortir de Roumanie la gentille JOUVENCE !

----------


## momo

Il y a des loulous comme toi petite puce que personne ne regarde hélas....

----------


## France34

Vite, une bonne famille pour prendre soin de la petite JOUVENCE !

----------


## France34

Qui va s'intéresser à la petite JOUVENCE ?

----------


## France34

La petite JOUVENCE attend un bon adoptant !

----------


## France34

Quelqu'un pour faire sortir JOUVENCE de Roumanie !

----------


## France34

Toujours personne pour JOUVENCE ?

----------


## France34

Toujours au refuge roumain la pauvre JOUVENCE ?

----------


## momo

https://youtu.be/9MmXmLNWQ4o

TOUJOURS PERSONNE POUR CETTE JOLIE PETITE PUCE...

----------


## manoe

Dieu quel regard  ::   Je ne peux croire qu'elle reste invisible alors qu'elle est terriblement émouvante. On sent qu'elle aimerait faire confiance et il suffirait de peu pour qu'elle s'épanouisse. Juste un peu d'amour et d'attention et savoir qu'elle existe au moins pour quelqu'un...

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption (depuis avril 2017)  ::

----------


## momo

BIENTOT 3 ANS QUE TU ATTEND PETITE PUCE JOLIE....

----------


## France34

Vite, quelqu'un pour faire sortir la petite JOUVENCE du refuge !

----------


## France34

Qui va réserver la jolie JOUVENCE pour qu'elle sorte dès que possible de Roumanie ?

----------


## France34

Vite, un bon adoptant pour la gentille JOUVENCE !

----------


## France34

Toujours en Roumanie , JOUVENCE ? ::

----------


## France34

Des nouvelles de JOUVENCE ?

----------


## France34

Que devient la petite JOUVENCE ?

----------


## momo

Toujours au refuge la pauvre...

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## vivie maratta

❤❤❤❤❤❤❤

----------


## GADYNETTE

elle est pourtant si mignonne avec un regard qui en dit long

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------

